# does anyone induce routinely?



## keren

This is something i've been wondering about for my girls next year. All going well i should have six to kid down but my worry is that i work all week, long days and every second weekend. And i dont really have anyone knowledgeable to check them, and im an hour away. So i am wondering if its feasible to induce them so i know i will be home when they kid. Does anyone do this? I know you have to sure of kidding dates but what else needs to be taken into cobsideration? Are the kids weaker? Does it affect mums milking ability?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

onder: First thought would be that if you give a drug to induce what position would the kid or kids be in when mom goes into labor. Hopefully someone here has done it and has some input.


----------



## RunAround

What are you planning on useing to induce? Usually the only issue I've noticed is less milk, but not by a lot. Their udder just don't get strutted like usual. Some issues with kid position, but no more than usual with a regular non induced birth.


----------



## PznIvyFarm

I thought you were joking...........they do this for goats?

Personally, having been induced for just about every human kid i've had, I would say let them go naturally. Just b/c you induce does not mean they will still kid when you want, sometimes induction doesn't work if you are not ready (case in point, child #3, I was in the hospital 3 times to be induced, she just wasn't ready to arrive.)


----------



## RunAround

Actually with the drugs that are used in goats induction does work. It depends on the drug used.. Lute or Dex, or a combo. Lute will always abort a pregnancy, wether ready or not where as Dex usually will not induce a pregnancy if it is not ready. Pitocin and what not was not used in goats.


----------



## RPC

I know there is a girl on here that raises Nubians and she is in the same boat as you so she induces every one of her goats. She gives the drug on a friday morning and they kids saturday or sunday. She only does driveway breeding so she has the right kidding dates. Good luck


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Lance Krog used to induce all of his nigerian dwarf does. Here's a quotation from a message he sent me earlier this year: "So since I know the due date, I also induce the pregnancy so they kid when I am home. That way they aren't born when I'm away and don't make it. And they are born small enough that I don't have a lot of kidding problems. I can give you more info on inducing too if you'd like. I induce on the early side so I'll pick Friday as my kidding date and induce everyone that might possibly kid that week so they kid on Friday. Then I can take Friday off from work, get all the kids delivered, go back to work on Monday, and not be running out to the barn every hour for days to see what's happening. I will never go back to the old method again." 
I wasn't interested in inducing my does..I'm old fashioned and like everything done the natural way whenever possible so I didn't ask him any additional questions. Unfortunately, Lance passed away earlier this year from cancer but hopefully there are others on here who have more information. I know Lance did a lot of goat work with the vet group at the University of Minnesota so maybe you could google that and ask them for info.


----------



## keren

Thanks everyone, yeah i was thinking of injecting thursday night, tkaing friday off, back to work by monday. Ashley i hadnt though much about drugs yet, what do you suggest? Do you see differences between them? I will know due dates as four will be ai'd and the other two hand mated to my buck. Regarding the milk is it just that frst fill that is reduced or is it for the whole lactation? I will be recording aand milk testing next year so if it lowers yeild fpr the whole.lactation that would be a concern but if it is just imitially that would be ok as i think you can strt testingfour weeks aftr kidding


----------



## RunAround

I usually do a Lute + Dex combo if I do it. I haven't done it a lot, but with all my doctors appointments that I can't miss I did end up inducing a few girls last year. 

Just Lute will induce labor, but I have read it is a bit harder on the doe. Lute will make them pant, and act like they are in labor for about and hour or two after giving it... which I HATE, but then they settle down and are fine. The dexamethasone I give to induce labor as well as help to mature the kids lungs in case they are a bit early. The dex does take down the immune system so antibiotics after is probably a good idea if you use the dex as well. 

The milk production is only down for the first day and it's not much. Their bags just don't usually get tight tight before kidding. Some do, some don't have the low milk production at first. After the first few days their milk production is back up to normal, so it doesn't affect it long term.


----------



## keren

Thanks heaps ashley, i'll defknitely go with the combo. Sounds like this will really help me outnext year. Now to figure out how to bottle raise the kids while working ... Next challemge.lol.


----------



## keren

Oh thanks for the heads up about the behaviour fter giving the shot. I probably would have panicked! What are the complications to watch for?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Well nice that there are not more position issues than normal. 
How long do you find it generally takes after the drug or the combo is given?


----------



## RPC

I just remembered it is Dover Farms that induces every doe.


----------

